# Does anyone make this passenger car in N?



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1e/RailRunner.jpg

Does anyone make these passenger cars in N scale?

I absolutely adore the paint scheme on this! I'm doubting I could achieve that with my beginner skills, but it'd be nice to have when my skills are up to par.


----------



## kevinh (Jan 26, 2015)

For reference, the pictured vehicle is a New Mexico Rail Runner Express, with an MPI MP36PH-3C locomotive with Bombardier BiLevel coaches, in rather striking livery.

Kato makes MP36 and MP40 locos in N-scale, but I haven't seen them in the NMRX livery.

Athearn seems to produce runs of the Bombardier BiLevel coaches from time to time: link. They've done NMRX before, and maybe they'll do a run again....


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

They do make the Locomotive in the MNRX at Kato but they are back ordered. Do not know about the Passenger Cars yet.

http://www.katousa.com/Zcart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1479


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks! I wasn't really even expecting anyone to do the right paint scheme, let alone for both!

Probably means I'll never find them, though. >.>


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Go to ebay and put in New Mexico Rail Runner Express There is one locomotive on there. I do not know who is selling it tho so you can go from there.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

bewhole said:


> Go to ebay and put in New Mexico Rail Runner Express There is one locomotive on there. I do not know who is selling it tho so you can go from there.


I don't do eBay. I know, I'm kinda fighting against myself, here, but that's the way it is.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Na I know a lot of people that do not like ebay. Just a idea. By the looks everyone is out of stock on them. No telling when they will or if they will be back in stock.:dunno:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You could always commission someone to custom paint them but they'd have to be good. 'Fifer' on here is a N expert and runs a store, you could ask him for advise.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> You could always commission someone to custom paint them but they'd have to be good. 'Fifer' on here is a N expert and runs a store, you could ask him for advise.


:smilie_daumenpos:

Doh I never even gave that a thought. He may even know a supplier that can get it for you.


----------



## L.J. (Jul 23, 2015)

The MP36PH Kato Custom Kobo mentioned above is the correct engine for NMXR. When Athearn issued the NMXR Bombardier coaches and cab cars, they made their F59 available in the NMXR paint scheme. Trainworld still has DC and DCC version of these engines available. I think there price is less than the NMXR engine listed on Ebay right now.

Good luck in finding sets or individual Bombardier cars in NMXR markings outside of Ebay. They do not come up very often on Ebay. Seems that Athearn has started a new release of some road names previously issued. Nothing on NMXR yet. We can only wait and watch.


----------

